# Redoing walkway



## tcc (Jan 31, 2006)

I redid my front walkway over ten years ago and I tried to do it properly by putting sand/crushed rocks as the bed/foundation so no weeds and stuff would not grow through. But now it's totally out of control. Weeds and other types of greens are all over the place and even the grass at the edges have spilled over onto the walkway.

I plan to dig everything back up and start from scratch but what do I need to do to prevent this from happening again? And how do I keep the grass from "spilling" over and have a nice edge?

Thanx


----------



## Always Greener (Feb 9, 2006)

did you try this sand??

http://unilock.com/AccessoryDetail.asp?AccID=8


----------



## tcc (Jan 31, 2006)

No I haven't. I'm not really sure what kind of sand I used to fill in the joints.

What about the base/foundation of the walkway? Do I need to put something special down there to also prevent weed/grass growth? I've seen these black sheets of some sort that said it's suppose to help.

Also, I do not have access to a plate compactor of any kind. Is there any other method I can compact it?

What about edging? How can I keep it nice and "sharp"?


----------

